# Was sieht schöner aus: Silikon oder natürlicher Busen?



## Merker45 (15 Apr. 2011)

Seid ihr für gemachte Brüste oder lieber ein natürlicher Busen wie ihn Gott erschaffen hat?

Ich find meistens natürlicher Busen schöner als Silikonbusen, da ich wenn sie gemacht aussehen meist (für mich) hässlich aussehen. 
Z.b. von Biggi Bardot und gerade Annina Ucatis sehen für mich einfach zu künstlich aus.


----------



## Nessuno (16 Apr. 2011)

Natürlicher Busen. Ich denke die meisten werden das ähnlich sehen.


----------



## Max100 (16 Apr. 2011)

ebenso, aber wo sind die Bilder


----------



## Freibier (8 Mai 2011)

ziemlich eindeutig das ergebniss :thumbup:
liebe klein als Dinger die aussehen als währen se aus Beton gegossen


----------



## Dilbert (4 Aug. 2014)

Natur pur! 
Am liebsten schlaffe Hängetitten mit langen Nippel.


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Ich finde diese ganzen gemachten Brüste von teilweise grad mal anfang 20 jährigen einfach nur Krank...


----------



## Maracaibo (15 Sep. 2014)

Der Natur verbunden...


----------



## redbeard (15 Sep. 2014)

NATUUUUUUUR!!! Gibts da noch eine andere Antwort??????? 

Und das gilt im Übrigen nicht nur für Brüste. Die Liste der schönen Frauen, die sich mit OPs verschandelt haben ist endlos lang... Marina Sirtis, Charisma Carpenter, Michaela Schäfer,...


----------



## RalfBHV (15 Sep. 2014)

Lieber klein und Fein, als groß und aufgepumpt!


----------



## Chamser81 (16 Sep. 2014)

Natürlich sieht ein großer, schöner, weicher und griffiger Naturbusen besser aus als ein Silikonbusen. Es fühlt sich auch besser an.

Aber ein schön gemachter Silikonbusen sieht gleichzeitig auch wieder besser aus als richtig hängende Naturbrüste.

Es kommt eben halt wirklich nur darauf an, wie es aussieht. Ich bin da ganz offen und nicht so allergisch gegen Silikon eingestellt!


----------

